# Hsu ULS-15 impressions



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

I recently visited Hsu's website after having been away from it for many months. I was suprised to see that they have a new sub on there. It's a 15" sub. According to the description it can put out some deep bass. Has anyone had a chance to audition one?


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Quite a few people have one over at avs. They all seem to like it. Its a good recipe for a subwoofer also. Large woofer in a sealed box. A lot of companies like velodyne are moving to tiny boxes with tiny drivers but with boosted eq to try and push out some <30 hz material. That's usually accompanied by increasing distortion as it tries to fill a room with sound. 

With the larger size driver and not tiny box I don't think this will run into as many of those problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

I wonder how one or two of the hsu subs would sound in my room compared to my svs pc ultra 13?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am also interested in the ULS-15 as a supplement or replacement for my 11 year old Velodyne FSR-18. The Velodyne does a decent job in my 2050 cu ft room, especially after the bass trapping that I did early this year. But, it is easy to drive it into limiting - sub volume stays the same with increasing system volume.

I have looked at the usual suspects from Epik, Ed, SVS and Seaton - even Danley. The wood finish on the Hsu sure is inviting - the walnut looks like a reasonable match to the Klipsch Heritage in the rest of the system.

A Dual Drive would likely be my choice, although I do have room for a Quad Drive with two stacked pairs on either side of center. The Quad Drive would be overkill, but is tempting, especially with the quantity discount. It is almost like buy 3 and get one free.

One thing that has me concerned is making a purchase and not being satisified with the results. The Quad Drive certainly would not fall into that category - no doubt I would have all the headroom anyone could want in my room size.

One thing that I noticed is that those who post about the Epik and Ed talk about their subs "hitting." Sounds like car stereo speak. Those who discuss the Hsu and Submersive speak about sound quality in addition to overall SPL capability. Maybe it is just me...


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

From what I recall the danley subs will come in any finish of your choice. If its headroom you want then once again danley has you covered. I have listened to three of their subs and I liked them all. They may not have a ton of output below 20 hz, but eq'd correctly most of their subs would be flat to at least 16 hz. The th50 is a monster in ultra clean output and will.dislodge items from your walls. 

With that said, a pair of th spuds will probably best the 50 in output and then beat it in extension too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

From what I recall the danley subs will come in any finish of your choice. If its headroom you want then once again danley has you covered. I have listened to three of their subs and I liked them all. They may not have a ton of output below 20 hz, but eq'd correctly most of their subs would be flat to at least 16 hz. The th50 is a monster in ultra clean output and will.dislodge items from your walls. 

With that said, a pair of th spuds will probably best the 50 in output and then beat it in extension too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoubleATheater (Jul 21, 2009)

I've owned some SVS subs and now a Epik Phoenix. It is a great sub that is detailed, clean, and can go loud without problem and can stop on a dime. If wood veneer isn't that important I'd consider giving them a shot.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I pulled the trigger on a Quad Drive ULS-15 in walnut yesterday. Wonder if I will have enough headroom in my 2050 cu ft room:yikes:


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

hjones4841 said:


> Thanks, guys. I pulled the trigger on a Quad Drive ULS-15 in walnut yesterday. Wonder if I will have enough headroom in my 2050 cu ft room:yikes:


Wow :T I am impressed. For that size room, you will have it all... great sound quality, even distribution of bass among many seats and tons of headroom. Please post your impressions.


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

hjones4841 said:


> Thanks, guys. I pulled the trigger on a Quad Drive ULS-15 in walnut yesterday. Wonder if I will have enough headroom in my 2050 cu ft room:yikes:


I think you will be very happy with them...I have 4 ULS-15 in my 3000 sqft room (15' X 25' X 8')
Plenty of headroom 

















RayJr


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

GregBe said:


> Wow :T I am impressed. For that size room, you will have it all... great sound quality, even distribution of bass among many seats and tons of headroom. Please post your impressions.


Will do. Hsu shipped them today - very fast service and Pete Hsu was extremely helpful answering questions. It reminded me of last fall when I bought a screen from Carada - first rate folks.

First placement will be two stacked on either side of the center channel. I might move a pair to the back of the room later on, but the stacked ones should perform well in that location - my old Velodyne FSR-18 measures very well FR wise in that spot left of center. Pete said that he prefers side-by-side to limit floor bounce, but I don't have the room to do that. He said that if I crossed over at 50-60Hz or so the floor bounce would be minimized. Plus, I will be running EQ with a BFD to smooth things out anyway.

I have been weary of the limited output of the Velo that I want to make sure I have enough headroom this time. Two would likely have been enough, but the echoes of Tim Allen's "MORE POWER!" kept spinning around in my head.:bigsmile:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

RayJR: Have you measured SPL at various freqs. with the subs at full tilt?


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

I have to tell you I have not....I am kind of a little scared
As it is...the subs build so much pressure that my projector...or should I say..the ceiling vibrates...and causes a real blurry image at some freqs.

If you want to talk...give me your number or I send you mine in PM.

Later
RayJr


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like I will certainly have enough for my smaller room, then.

I spent the morning getting the room ready. I pulled a new sub cable - was getting low level 60Hz hum from the old one the way it was routed. I already had a 20A power circuit to the Velodyne, but I added a 15A circuit to the screen wall this morning so that I could split the amps between the two.

I will post some REW FR plots next weekend. The room is heavily trapped already, so hopefully I wil only need a minimum EQ to flatten them out.


----------

